# What brush for a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever?



## Tollerowner (Jul 5, 2011)

They have long guard hairs and a very dense oily undercoat.

We just got our third one. We have always used the brush with lots of thin wires. It works well, but the dogs don't like it. Our first actually had to be held down. The second is so eager to please that she puts up with it, but obviously doesn't like it. I am hoping we can do better for the third.

We tried a furminator years ago, but it just got stuck in the coat.

Any suggestions?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Pin brush, Undercoat take, and Greyhound comb.

BTW if you still have the furmiator I would throw that thing in the trash ASAP!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

A really good slicker brush might be better tolerated. My little guys prefer the Chris Christensen slicker to the CC pin brush! Each wire is smooth and doesn't bother the skin. If the coat is really dense then use the rake before the slicker.

Train the dog to accept grooming. Bucky has a lot of fluff that needs to be removed and jumps off when tired but he comes right back when Ginger is done with her beauty treatment. Try to do a little brushing daily for a couple tiny treats. Bucky came here with a lot of minor mats and dewclaws grown into the pads probably because he bit if handled. After lots of tiny cookies and time he seems to love getting brushed out. At first I used food in fingers to distract him from the brush and now he's almost to the point I can do 10-15 minutes for free then play chase the cheese for fun after I'm done.

An undercoat rake is amazing. You stroke it along the coat and let the weight push the tines into the coat. Gets out gobs of old coat but takes time. Oddly it did not work on Maxwell's wavy long double coat but worked perfectly on Sassy's extremely dense short double coat.


----------



## Tollerowner (Jul 5, 2011)

The slicker brushes we have been using cost like $5. I didn't even know there were $60 brushes. They had better be great!

What is the greyhound comb used for? It looks like a big fro-comb; if you are old enough to remember those.

I sold the furminator on eBay. I can't bear to throw anything away.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

The greyhound comb is useful as I finishing comb to make sure you got through everything all the way down to the skin. It's also great for those tight spaces that the pin brush, slicker, and undercoat rake can't fit and to help pick apart any matts that may have formed between grooming sessions. 

Personally I prefer to use a pin brush over a slicker because I feel it easier to get through the coat and down to the skin, but if you prefer to use the slicker that's fine as well. I've stabbed myself in the fingers enough times that I mostly avoid using the slicker. The only time I use it now is to fluff and "enhance" the "natural" show groom.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I think the pin is a better tool for dense coats, my littles don't have dense coats and the only snarls are on the tail and pantaloons. My need is to control shedding and keep the long bits tidy. I was surprised they prefer the slicker and it definitely gets out more loose hair.

When I got Artie who wasn't regularly groomed I stroked the pin brush over him daily not trying to get to the skin as his tolerance for my handling was low. After a couple weeks of hearing the snick of pins skipping over snarls the brush started to get into the coat and I was pulling out loads of needle shaped mats for a few days. Except that it happens several times a week so there are no mats or even much hair coming out the slicker does the same job on my littles tails and pantaloons, I hear snicks for a dozen or two strokes then the hiss of the pins going through groomed coat.

My comb doesn't get used much sad to say. It cleans the slicker mostly and the pin brush holds the fluff I pluck out. Oh well, they were important tools with Max's horrible fuzzy wavy long double coat.


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

We recommend the Paws Pamper Undercoat Rake at our pet spa, we'd be lost without it! The dogs actually seem to enjoy it (some fall asleep) and our clients love the results. We switched from the furminator because it leaves the coat smoother and doesn't pull at the top coat, it literally only removes the loose, dead hair. We pair it with a slicker brush and use a greyhound come sometimes. Highly recommend  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00U204CD4


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That looks exactly like the Mars Coat King I used on Max, a spaniel mix with a long wavy double coat. It hurt, it seemed to cut coat and I loved it. All those fuzzy caterpillars I pulled out! I stopped using it for a good year in favor of a metal flea comb but the top coat stayed looking cut so unsure about that. It did hurt less than the flea comb though. It did not work on Sassy who had a short extremely dense double coat at all, was unable to get into the coat. Her coat lay close to her skin, maybe that's why? If a NSDTR's undercoat is long then then it would be helpful, if it is short it might not be able to get into it.

Max had a 'spay coat' with a shiny black back, tail and face then gray sticky spider webby fuzz everywhere else. The MCK was fine on his body then I used a grooming stone and a variety of stripping knifes used as combs like a mini furminator on legs. I sure hope your new pup doesn't develop that nastiness!

This is why I have one of everything!


----------



## mustluvdogs66 (Mar 30, 2017)

Dogs need to be conditioned to enjoy brushing. Otherwise you're setting yourself and the dog up for long term issues.
Find some YouTube videos on getting your dog to enjoy brushing.
I love the furminator, but it is not meant to be used as an everyday brush. It is also not for all dogs.
The pin brushes are a waste of money. They barely Do anything. Get a Slicker, rake and/or metal comb.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

mustluvdogs66 said:


> The pin brushes are a waste of money. They barely Do anything.


Don't tell that to any show dog people, or they might laugh in your face. I use pin brushes almost exclusively on my afghan hounds without any issues. And when I had a my Sheltie pins brushes contributed to a significant amount of the grooming routine. Not sure why you think they don't do anything. What kind of techniques are you using to groom your dogs and what kind of coats do they have?


----------



## mustluvdogs66 (Mar 30, 2017)

I guess I was assuming most people asking on the forum are "pet owners". I'm sure professional show dog owners are keeping on top of grooming needs and know what they're doing. Pin brushes are fine for show dogs and smooth fine top coats (like Shelties & Afghans). They are just too spread out for getting old fur out in many cases.
I work with hundreds of "pet" owners a year who are not always on top of grooming needs. Most of their dogs get brushed "once in a while" if lucky. They usually have some knots and shedding issues.
You would not believe how many people bring their dogs into my Groomers with one big matted coat. It's really quite sad and frustrating.
Thanks for the info that I wasn't thinking about.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Pin brushes are fine getting out old hair if used long enough. They are more gentle and will slip over matting with a snick so you know where one is and can then isolate the area and work on it. People seem to see/feel a big problem then try to get it done in one go without regard for the poor dog's pain. Dog rebels and they give it up.

Artie, a sort of cairn terrier looking guy, came here covered with mats. He was extremely defensive about getting touched. I stroked him daily with a CC pin brush and in a couple weeks he started releasing pin shaped mats and inside a week was well combed out. I was combing out ears, muzzle, rear and tail with it. Never considered he had to be neat and tidy now, never worked on a spot to get a mat out, just the pin brush stroking daily with little treats to first distract then reward his good behavior. 

Cannot understand how somebody can stand having a pet that's disgusting to touch. I had a long haired cat as a kid that matted once a year and I couldn't touch him. So gross.

Posters here seem to have dogs as a hobby and are interested in all aspects of dog. Doubt many active posters here have dogs with coats that aren't well cared for.


----------

